# How long for halos



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows what age your maltese puppy should receive all their black pigments and halos? Daisy is almost 4 months and hasn't got her halos, (They have started to come in but not fully yet) and her bottom feet pads are still a bit pink. Any answers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

One of the experts will respond but I can tell you that I got Sadie at 14 weeks and knew that her pads had some pink and the breeder said that they would stay that way. The pink in the pads was one of the reasons that she wasn't being kept to show.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've had a couple of discussions about pigment here.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15806

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=8380


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey didn't have any pink when I got him. he was 10 weeks old then. believe me he was bigger than his mom back then







then a couple of months later he started to look like a dalmatian. his body was full of black spots or patches. that is so weird but they are all gone now and his body is all pink but his pads and nose are still black. sometimes it fades a little but it goes back to normal again.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well.... massimo's points were all black at 8 weeks.....


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i think it depends on the dog and the breeding
my pups also all had full pigmant before 8 weeks.
i think as long as they still develop it could still change a little, probably up until a year old.
saying that, i doubt a completely pink paw would turn to black after the pup is 6 months old, but darken or lighten a little - sure.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found this on the Foxstone Maltese website:

1. My three month old male Maltese is missing some of his eye pigment around one of his eyes. My vet said that I have to be careful about skin cancer. I am so frightened...what do I do?

Lack of pigment whether it be around the eyes (halos), the eye rims, on the nose or lips, or the pads of the puppies feet are all caused from the genetic make-up of your puppy. This is nothing to be concerned about other than possibly being in the sun a bit to long and getting a sunburn. Lack of pigment or pigment coming in slowly is not a health issue. Lack of pigment in any one of those areas means that somewhere in that dogs genetic make-up there was probably a dog who possessed that problem.  

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not all maltese get halos. It's not even a prerequisite for exhibiting. I've never had a pup who didn't have all their pigment by 8-10 wks.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoops, when I read the title of this thread, I thought my Archie - he has a halo, cause he's an angel







. But he does have two pink toe pads...so cute.

Now...Abbey....I believe I see the beginnings of tiny little horns coming out of her head!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Whoops, when I read the title of this thread, I thought my Archie - he has a halo, cause he's an angel
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I was kinda thinking the same thing, even though I knew what kind of halos they meant in the thread.

Both of mine have halos. They have "angel" moments...but dang those little horns that tend to come out and leave the halo a little crooked, or even make it slip from its divine spot. Occasionally mine trip over their halos.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=286775
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Our dogs must be related!!!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Snoop has black pads on his feet , black nose and the rims around his eyes are only just starting to get dark, they are grey now, and he is 6 and a half months old! Maybe he is a late developer







!!! After all his second testicle only dropped 2 months ago!!!








Is there anything else that I should be looking out for that would ideally be black?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Snoop has black pads on his feet , black nose and the rims around his eyes are only just starting to get dark, they are grey now, and he is 6 and a half months old! Maybe he is a late developer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you really want to know, his testicles will turn black as he ages. Now, you probably have more information than you wanted to know.







Now, I'll get serious again and go back to paperwork.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the above! What I have to look forward to now!!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

When we first met our pups at 7 1/2 weeks, they had all their pigment expect Bentley had two pink toe pads. They came home at 16 weeks and he still had two pink toe pads and now at nearly a year old, he still has two pink toe pads. So it appears ours were fully develpoed at 7 1/2 weeks at our first visit with them.
Aimee


----------



## SherylMeyet (Jan 13, 2021)

Cosy said:


> Not all maltese get halos. It's not even a prerequisite for exhibiting. I've never had a pup who didn't have all their pigment by 8-10 wks.


Oh yes it is a prerequisite. You can't show a Maltese without the points and Halo's... They're considered to have a fault.

But you are right some don't get them but if they don't get them they will never be shown and most legit breeders will not use them to breed.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Ari has pink pads. Not a show pup, would NEVER breed her. Love her more than life. Sweetest pup ever. She is 8 months.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

This is an ANCIENT thread...


----------

